
HTC Vive review: You can now buy your own holodeck simulator v1.0 - drewrv
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/04/htc-vive-review-you-can-now-buy-your-own-holodeck-simulator-v-1-0/
======
gr3yh47
Good article with some great demos but man, I'm reminded that I stopped
reading Ars gaming because Kyle brings massive bias against nintendo to the
table to such an extent that it shows poor journalistic integrity IMO.

It's pervasive in his articles, and he casually drops statements like:

>Nintendo’s Wii Remotes aren’t precise enough for much more than
undifferentiated shaking.

Which is SO factually incorrect it's borderline disingenuous.

